# FreeBSD 10 native iscsi -  UNIT_ATTENTION



## Harun (May 31, 2014)

I use FreeBSD 10 Naive ISCSI and hypervisor KVM. I have problems starting the KVM. KVM reports:

```
vm: -drive file=iscsi://192.168.0.200/iqn.2012-06.storage:target0/10,if=none,id=drive-virtio0,aio=native,cache=none: iSCSI: Failed to connect to LUN : SENSE KEY:UNIT_ATTENTION(6) ASCQ:(null)(0x2901)
```
FreeBSD reports:

```
May 31 17:40:34 storage kernel: cfiscsi_ioctl_handoff: new connection from iqn.2008-11.org.linux-kvm:bsd (192.168.0.201) to iqn.2012-06.storage:target0
May 31 17:40:36 storage kernel: WARNING: 192.168.0.201 (iqn.2008-11.org.linux-kvm:bsd): connection error; dropping connection
```
Can run with the second or third attempt. After a successful run is no problem.
This problem is very serious obstacle, as a result of migration does not work or autostart virtual machines (VM) after a reboot of the hypervisor.
There is no such problem while using ISTGT but ISTGT has poor performance and requires a reboot when the configuration changes.

Is there a solution?


----------



## trasz@ (Aug 4, 2014)

It's a bug in libiscsi, which KVM uses.  There is no known workaround, other than just starting it several times.


----------

